# Walnut Crib Finished!



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been working on this for almost 9 months .. 
there are more pictures and some build info in my thread in "designs and plans" on this forum. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out beautiful. Just in time for the newborn?
Love the look of the walnut. 
What's the finish? Thanks


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great! And you can be assured it won't get recalled :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful work. That'll be a lucky baby.
--Matt


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

That will be a family heirloom for generations to come! Outstanding job.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats nice work.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Weeks or days to spare....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, both mom and crib look gorgeous. Fantastic job on making the crib. I love working with walnut and obviously, you do to. I wish you both the best of luck. Be sure to let us know when the little bundle arrives. Great work.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice...It'll really make you feel good when the grandkids and great grandkids are using it.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

CAB laquer,


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic! Way to go. Great design as well!
I'm sure once her girlfriends see it, you'll get commissioned to build some more of them!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks great! I really like that walnut :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations and congratulations. The crib looks fantastic and your wife looks the picture of health. Good luck on the delivery.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

hey, meet Jackson! arrrived 6/03/2012 7lbs 12oz. I must have boiled a million gallons of water while my daughter was in labor 27hrs. Anyway all is well, and this being #4 grandson I could not be happier.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the addition to the family!!! 

That is one beautiful child and one beautiful crib!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to a beautiful baby. In a beautiful crib. 
Thumbs up.


----------



## Greedo (Jun 25, 2012)

Just joined this forum 10 mins ago.

Outstanding project and a really worthwhile no doubt. A family heirloom indeed. love the design

Congratulations on the birth of your son. He'll sleep in that crib like a ......... lol


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Crib looks amazing! Congrats on the new addition!


----------

